# Cheap all around compressor



## MKYxD (Nov 18, 2014)

Looking for a relatively inexpensive compressor. Would like it to be able to run nailers, and be able to air tires on cars and trucks. What are some key things to pay attention to?

Specifically looking at a 17 gallon 150 max PSI with 3.4 [email protected] 1.5hp oil less motor. I can get it for a good deal on black friday

Would such a compressor be sufficient for DIY applications? Next big project would be a roofing job coming up in the spring of 2015.

Thank you for any input


----------



## stockman (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a porter cable pancake. 6 gal. 150 psi max that I used last summer on a 15 sq roof job. No problem keeping up with the gun. It airs tires runs light impacts and will run a framing nailer. For the price and portability you can't go wrong in my opinion.


----------



## CompressorPros.com (Jun 27, 2014)

Using small nail guns doesn't require a lot of air, especially if it is not something you do every day. If you were making a living off of it, I would definitely suggest a good quality contractor model, but you can probably do fine with a small, fairly inexpensive compressor.


----------



## MKYxD (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you for the input. I have found a few specific products. If you guys could tell me if you think they would run together that would be great.

Factory Authorized Outlet - Bostitch Bostitch Industrial Coil Roofing Nailer


and


VLP1581727 - Air Compressors - Powermate


----------



## airtoolguy (Mar 1, 2015)

For me it's the BOSTITCH BTFP02011 6-Gallon that works best. What do you think?


----------

